# Help w/Calibre & K3



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Like many of y'all, I pre-ordered a K3. Of course all my current books' metadata has been "fixed" using Calibre. Can anyone explain the easiest way to get my "fixed" books to my K3? Right now I can only send books directly to it from Amazon, but I imagine that will change once it gets closer to the ship date. Once I am able to download a new file for the K3, I'd like to get started, but I'm not sure what needs to be done so that I don't have to edit all the metadata again.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Tabby said:


> Like many of y'all, I pre-ordered a K3. Of course all my current books' metadata has been "fixed" using Calibre. Can anyone explain the easiest way to get my "fixed" books to my K3? Right now I can only send books directly to it from Amazon, but I imagine that will change once it gets closer to the ship date. Once I am able to download a new file for the K3, I'd like to get started, but I'm not sure what needs to be done so that I don't have to edit all the metadata again.


The files that you have in calibre at the moment were presumably uploaded from your current Kindle and they won't work on your new one, edited or otherwise. However, the attached .mbp file which I think carries (some of) the metadata might be transferable. Hmm, I'll have to try that with my current Kindles. I too would be interested to know if anyone knows the answer to this question - most of the things I have on my Kindles are non-Amazon and therefore can be transferred to any device. I only had a few Amazon books and re-edited the metadata for each Kindle before. I have a lot more now, so I'd like to know if I can save some time too.

Anyone?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I asked this question in mobile read Calibre sub forum before the announcement about the k3. I will edit in the link to that in a minute. Kovid replied and I think I get what he meant but no doubt LinJeakel you will work it out first coz you were the collections wizkid!


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

From the statement made above, that books on the K2i will not work on the K3, is that correct?  I can't believe the boys at Amazon would do anything that stupid.  I have checked everywhere and cannot find anything that mentions that.  Where did you get your information?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Granvillen said:


> From the statement made above, that books on the K2i will not work on the K3, is that correct? I can't believe the boys at Amazon would do anything that stupid. I have checked everywhere and cannot find anything that mentions that. Where did you get your information?


You cannot copy the files from the K2 to the K3. The books are keyed to each particular device. You'll need to download the books from your archive to the new Kindle.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, that makes more sense, but does that mean all the none Amazon books via Calibre won't work either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Granvillen said:


> Thanks, that makes more sense, but does that mean all the none Amazon books via Calibre won't work either.


No. It's just for the Amazon books you've downloaded into Calibre. The thing is, if you've downloaded Amazon books into Calibre and edited the MetaData for your K2, you'll need to download the books again for your K3, and edit the metadata again. (No fun when you have over 500 books)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This was Kovids answer about changing to a new kindle:

_No just use the edit metadata dialog to replace the actual file._

In another thread though, he did say that until he got a K3 that he couldn't confirm that calibre would work with it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The .mbp file has your notes, bookmarks, clippings and last page read. It does not contain the metadata. The metadata is stored in the actual book file. Therefore, if the book was downloaded for a particular Kindle, then it will only open on that Kindle. When you get a new kindle, you'll need to download the books to (or for) the new Kindle and re-edit the metadata for all the books going onto that Kindle. (yeah, it sucks...)

This only applies to Amazon DRMd books.

Trust me, if I find a (legal) way around this, you can be sure I'll let you know...I have over 500 books to do.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The download process is a pain, but maybe once the new file is in calibre ( oh Lordy, that is going to take forever too) then the metadata from the original file will carry over to the new file?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> The download process is a pain, but maybe once the new file is in calibre ( oh Lordy, that is going to take forever too) then the metadata from the original file will carry over to the new file?


Nope. Speaking from experience...

ETA: Unless I missed something...But I'm pretty certain I didn't.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope. Speaking from experience...
> 
> ETA: Unless I missed something...But I'm pretty certain I didn't.


oh dear, its probably best if we don't add up just how long this will all take..........


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> The .mbp file has your notes, bookmarks, clippings and last page read. It does not contain the metadata. The metadata is stored in the actual book file. Therefore, if the book was downloaded for a particular Kindle, then it will only open on that Kindle. When you get a new kindle, you'll need to download the books to (or for) the new Kindle and re-edit the metadata for all the books going onto that Kindle. (yeah, it sucks...)
> 
> This only applies to Amazon DRMd books.
> 
> Trust me, if I find a (legal) way around this, you can be sure I'll let you know...I have over 500 books to do.


Thanks, I wasn't sure exactly what was included in the .mbp file. I use the note feature for tagging, so where I've marked a file as 'read' etc I'll be able to copy that over, but I'm still going to have to put all the books in there individually in order to edit the author/title glitches that so many of these books have, not to mention putting in series info. *sigh*

EDIT: Actually, thinking about it, I won't need to copy the .mpb at all. Amazon will have all that backed up and the up-to-date stuff will download with the book. With my non-Amazon stuff, I can just copy everything straight from my current Kindle anyway as they're not DRM'd, so all the info will be up-to-date on there too. So, just the problem of the metadata on the Amazon books left. If only when you synced with Amazon they kept a record of any changes you made to the metadata as well as notes etc we'd be good to go. Definite oversight in their part!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Pushka said:


> This was Kovids answer about changing to a new kindle:
> 
> _No just use the edit metadata dialog to replace the actual file._
> 
> In another thread though, he did say that until he got a K3 that he couldn't confirm that calibre would work with it.


That is exactly what I was thinking...that there has to be a way to do it w/o having to edit all the metadata again. I'm just a bit confused about the steps involved in merging the K3 file with the old K2 file in Calibre.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Tabby said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking...that there has to be a way to do it w/o having to edit all the metadata again. I'm just a bit confused about the steps involved in merging the K3 file with the old K2 file in Calibre.


And sending the wrong file to the new kindle. Maybe we should tag, but then, the tag might also get attached to the new file too. 

Luv will get it worked out, not just yet though. I might try it with a file I have on another device and isn't in calibre ATM so it has a different drm to mine and see what happens.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Pushka said:


> And sending the wrong file to the new kindle. Maybe we should tag, but then, the tag might also get attached to the new file too.
> 
> Luv will get it worked out, not just yet though. I might try it with a file I have on another device and isn't in calibre ATM so it has a different drm to mine and see what happens.


Did you know that Calibre allows multiple "libraries"? I've moved my current library to one called K1 and have set up and moved a copy my non-DRM books to one called K3. (Just need to add my Amazon account books when K3 arrives)


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I sent an email to Amazon saying I had my library in Calibre and I didn't want to start all over for my new Kindle on order. If I downloaded my books to my computer and then added them to my Kindle, I asked why I'd have to start over for the K3. This was their response:

Also, if you have any files that are compatible with the Kindle on your PC, you can transfer them to your Kindle using the USB. 

Sounds to me like I won't have to start over and I should be able to transfer these books to my new K3. Yes?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. Sorry, doesn't work that way. I think they're referring to NON DRMd books.

You really, really will have to start over on the Amazon DRMd books. Trust me, I'm not happy about it either (500+ books)

The books you've downloaded are tied to the particular K1 or K2 you've downloaded them for.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

When they say 'compatible' in their reply, they imply DRM-free, or DRM-tagged for the *specific* device you want to send them to.

So, no, you won't be able to just resend azw books from Calibre if they're still DRM-tagged to your previous Kindle.

EDIT: Not fast enough.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> When they say 'compatible' in their reply, they imply DRM-free, or DRM-tagged for the *specific* device you want to send them to.
> 
> So, no, you won't be able to just resend azw books from Calibre if they're still DRM-tagged to your previous Kindle.
> 
> EDIT: Not fast enough.


That's exactly the point I made clear to them. But if you download to PC - not to the Kindle - how does it know which Kindle you want to put it on? I attempted to make that clear in my email, and specifically told them I had AMAZON books that I wanted to transfer to the new Kindle without having to start over again in Calibre. I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens, but their response makes it sound like it should work - and if it doesn't I'll call them. Again, if you use the "download to PC" link - how does it know which Kindle to link it to? All of my Calibre books were done in this manner, and that's how I explained it to Amazon. Here is my complete email, and their response: (Notice the start of response paragraph five that references files downloaded to the PC.)

I currently have a K2 and I also ordered the new K3 (3G + WiFi). I have my Amazon books on my computer and I added them to Calibre (an e-book storing program) so that I can add book covers, story summary, etc... It also allows me to put my book series in the proper order so they appear in the order I want them to on my Kindle. When I get my new Kindle, will I be able to use these same files? From what I see on other message boards, I won't be able to because they say the books are tied to the individual Kindle. But if I download the file from Amazon to my computer, it's not necessarily tied to a specific device.... If both Kindles are registered to my account, shouldn't whatever I download to my computer be able to work on both Kindles? I want to set one of the Kindles up for my husband, but I don't particularly want to re-download everything and go through the whole Calibre process all over again for the exact same books.
Also - is there a way to change the default Kindle that one-click will send purchases to? I don't like that it currently defaults to a Kindle I don't have yet. I'd like to change this if I can.

Hello,

Content purchased from the Kindle Store can be downloaded to your Kindle, and can also be shared with other kindles, as long as those other kindles (which require sharing) are also registered to the same Amazon.com account that purchased or has the content to be shared with.

That means you can download and read your books on any Kindle device you own as long you've registered each device to the Amazon.com account where the Kindle library is stored.

So, when your new kindle arrives, just register it to the same Amazon.com where your kindle library is stored. You'll then be able to access the books present in that account from your new Kindle.

You can see the items in your Kindle library and send downloads to your registered Kindles or Kindle applications from the "Your Orders" section of the Manage Your Kindle page http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle.

Also, if you have any files that are compatible with the Kindle on your PC, you can transfer them to your Kindle using the USB. The options for transferring content, and instructions for each option, are available in our Help pages here:

http://www.amazon.com/kindletransfer

Regarding setting a default device:

Currently, its not possible to set a default device to receive the downloads. However, you'll have an option to choose a device to send the download. Just click on the drop-down box just below "Buy now with 1-Click" option and choose the device from the list to receive the download.

I hope this helps. Thanks for choosing Kindle.

Maybe I'm just being overly optimistic, but a girl can dream - right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When you download to PC (Or should I say, transfer via computer) it does ask you which Kindle you're downloading it for.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

When you download to your pc it asks which kindle you want to use it on.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Snap.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> When you download to PC (Or should I say, transfer via computer) it does ask you which Kindle you're downloading it for.


     

C'mon guys - you could've humored me _for a minute_!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Laurie said:


> C'mon guys - you could've humored me _for a minute_!!!


LOL! I'm the official party pooper today.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is how it looks when you download from Amazon:


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

And if you choose Computer, you'll be sent to a new screen where it'll ask you to select the Kindle on which you want to transfer the book (manually, via USB, but it'll still be locked to this specific Kindle).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep... here's what that looks like:


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I sent another email to Amazon, stating as follows:

_My question was not suffiently answered and I'm still uncertain. My original email and the Amazon response are below, followed by comments from a message board and info found on the Amazon Kindle page:
- I won't reprint my original answer and the original response - see post above, it's printed there
FORUM COMMENTS:No. Sorry, doesn't work that way. I think they're referring to NON DRMd books.
You really, really will have to start over on the Amazon DRMd books. Trust me, I'm not happy about it either (500+ books)
The books you've downloaded are tied to the particular K1 or K2 you've downloaded them for
When you download to PC (Or should I say, transfer via computer) it does ask you which Kindle you're downloading it for. 
FROM AMAZON.COM: To download items archived on Amazon.com to your computer:
Visit the Manage Your Kindle page. 
Scroll to the "Your orders" section and locate the item you wish to download. 
Click on the "Deliver to" pull-down menu and select "Transfer via Computer." 
*Select the Kindle your wish to transfer the file to and click the "Download to computer" button.*
Sounds to me like I will have to start over. I am not happy about this. Isn't there some way around such an obvious inconvenience? 
_

Here is the new response:

Hello,

I'm sorry for any misunderstanding in this regard.

The kindle content you purchased from kindle store is not tied to a particular kindle and is be sharable.

You can share kindle content purchased from the Kindle Store to your Kindle or a Kindle application on another device as long as you've registered the device to the Amazon.com account that purchased the Kindle content.That means you can download and read your books on any Kindle device you own as long you've registered each device to the Amazon.com account where your Kindle library is stored.

Does that mean I can dream again?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you want me to wait a little longer to tell you the answer this time?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Laurie said:


> .......You can share kindle content purchased from the Kindle Store to your Kindle or a Kindle application on another device as long as you've registered the device to the Amazon.com account that purchased the Kindle content.That means you can download and read your books on any Kindle device you own as long you've registered each device to the Amazon.com account where your Kindle library is stored.
> 
> Does that mean I can dream again?


This is someone just spouting out the official spiel rather than actually answering your question. Sharing is not the same as copying. Sharing just means once you've bought the book you can download it to any Kindle on your account. It still doesn't mean you can download it to one Kindle and then copy it from there to another, whether you go via calibre or not. The _book_ can be shared on all your Kindles, the individual _file_ from any given Kindle can't.

Like luvmy4brats, I'd be delighted to think I didn't have to re-do all the metadata again on my books (I only just did it for my DXG) but sadly I think the dream is just that - a dream. 

Maybe by the time the K4 comes out we'll have come up with a solution.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> This is someone just spouting out the official spiel rather than actually answering your question. Sharing is not the same as copying. Sharing just means once you've bought the book you can download it to any Kindle on your account. It still doesn't mean you can download it to one Kindle and then copy it from there to another, whether you go via calibre or not. The _book_ can be shared on all your Kindles, the individual _file_ from any given Kindle can't.
> 
> Like luvmy4brats, I'd be delighted to think I didn't have to re-do all the metadata again on my books (I only just did it for my DXG) but sadly I think the dream is just that - a dream.
> 
> Maybe by the time the K4 comes out we'll have come up with a solution.





luvmy4brats said:


> Do you want me to wait a little longer to tell you the answer this time?


I'm too old for temper tantrums - guess I just have to suck it up. I might cry though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I'm too old for temper tantrums - guess I just have to suck it up. I might cry though.


  Sorry. Linjeakel is right.

I really wish we had a different answer. I'm not looking forward to doing the 500 books I have.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

So it's because the Amazon books don't actually live on my computer in Calibre, like the non-Amazon books that we can't do this? Can't just plug the new Kindle into my computer and send all of the books that have had the meta data modified from Calibre to the new Kindle? 

I barely understand how this works, just enough to sound stupid......

What will work? Download them all from Amazon to the Kindle, but how do you do it from there? They are already in Calibre modified, so how does that work? Delete them all from Calibre and upload them from the Kindle, modify the meta data, then send them back to the Kindle?

Sorry all, just trying to understand what we will all be doing that weekend!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> ..... Delete them all from Calibre and upload them from the Kindle, modify the meta data, then send them back to the Kindle?


Yes, you can do that, or download them direct from Amazon to your computer and then into calibre and then to your kindle. When you download them to your computer, it will ask you which Kindle you want to use them on - just choose your K3 and the files will work on there after you've downloaded and amended them. If you're not keeping your present Kindle than yes, you might as well delete the files from Calibre, but if you're keeping both Kindles you'll need to keep a second copy of the files. You can either create a separate library or tag the files in calibre so you know which belong to which Kindle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sharing books is not the same as saying you can use the same kindle file on two different kindles, or devices.

I did a bad bad thing last night  (nothing to do with drm btw.)

I am still recovering from it. In preparation for the k3 I  saw you could create another library so I updated to the latest calibre and which I hate btw, and saw the tab where it said to 'move' the library. I thought it weird that there was no. 'copy' but thought it meant the same thing. Stupid stupid me. Before even the progress bar started moving I cancelled it. I went into my original library and saw lots of folders and thought good, it didn't do anything. I went into the folder I was 'copying ' to and deleted some of the 'stuff' there. Yup, you guessed it, I deleted most of the library even though the progress bar had not even started   

Went back into Calibre to check the damage. The folder I had seen in the original spot had sort of kept my book holders in place and also the . Bak files that had no data. Some of the metadata was there, but none of the book files. Oh Lordy.

I copied the books from my kindle into another folder and am now working my way through adding the books and the covers too, they disappeared also. But I reckon 60% of the metadata is still there. Something I guess. 

So, step by step, how do I recreate a COPY of the library. 
(I really don't like the latest Calibre, it seems way too complex for just a simple snook process, I was perfectly happy with the version I was using. Now there are these huge buttons and much less display for the books)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is something I can't help with... Sorry. I know just enough to be dangerous to myself. I'd ask over on Mobilereads. They should be able to help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you back up your hard drive (which I constantly preach  )? If so, just replace the folder from your backup.

If not, once you are done re-creating your data, get a backup drive.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Did you back up your hard drive (which I constantly preach )? If so, just replace the folder from your backup.
> 
> If not, once you are done re-creating your data, get a backup drive.


I am a fanatic when it comes to backups. And um, well, it was backed up on my kindle. 

Slinks away with the three 180gb backup drives that we keep at home............


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> This is something I can't help with... Sorry. I know just enough to be dangerous to myself. I'd ask over on Mobilereads. They should be able to help.


Yep, obviously I am the same. I did actually ask on mobile reads and they kind of reply by saying 'click the calibre' symbol and that is it. I need a little more info than that, but the calibre part of mobile read is a bit more geeky so I try not to keep asking the same questions for clarification.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry. Linjeakel is right.
> 
> I really wish we had a different answer. I'm not looking forward to doing the 500 books I have.


Apparently, according to this thread, there may actually be a way to cut out one step i.e. you'll still have to download the books from Amazon but you may not need to redo all the metadata. I'll certainly be looking in to it once I get my K3.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Apparently, according to this thread, there may actually be a way to cut out one step i.e. you'll still have to download the books from Amazon but you may not need to redo all the metadata. I'll certainly be looking in to it once I get my K3.


Yes! Tracey did a wonderful job explaining how to do it and I'll definitely give it a shot when my K3 arrives.


----------

